# Apple releases new iMac With Quad-Core Processors, Graphics & Thunderbolt I/O



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

As expected, Apple *updated the iMac today* with quad-core processors, new graphics, Thunderbolt I/O technology and upgraded the FaceTime camera to with the capability of shooting in HD. The new iMac starts at $1,199 CDN (Same price as the US!)










_“Our customers love the iMac’s aluminum enclosure, gorgeous display and all-in-one design,” says Philip Schiller, Apple’s senior VP of Worldwide Product Marketing. “With next generation quad-core processors, powerful new graphics, Thunderbolt technology and a FaceTime HD camera, we've made the world’s best desktop even better.”_

The new iMac features quad-core Intel Core i5 processors with an option to choose Core i7 processors up to 3.4 GHz. These processors feature an integrated memory controller for a more responsive experience and a new media engine for video encoding and decoding. 

iMac now joins some of its other siblings to include Thunderbolt I/O technology. The 21.5-inch iMac has a single Thunderbolt port while the 27-inch model features two ports. Thunderbolt features two bi-directional channels with transfer speeds up to 10Gbps each. Thunderbolt delivers PCI Express directly to external high performance peripherals such as RAID arrays, and can support FireWire® and USB consumer devices, and Gigabit Ethernet networks via adapters. Thunderbolt also supports DisplayPort for high resolution displays and works with existing adapters for HDMI, DVI and VGA displays. 










iMac now includes a built-in FaceTime HD camera to use with Apple’s FaceTime software for widescreen video calling. The new camera supports high definition video calls between all FaceTime HD-enabled Macs and standard resolution calls with iPad 2, iPhone 4, the current generation iPod touch and other Intel-based Macs.

Nothing major as we suspected, but the slight refresh did provide us with a pricing update to more accurately reflect the strong Canadian dollar. Previous iMacs sold in Canada where $100 more expensive than their US counterparts.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

Great news. Top of the line model ordered!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

It's nice to see that they kept FireWire 800.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

But still no USB 3.0, wierd.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

21 inch with upgrade i7 quad - ordered.
(Thanks Tax Return )


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Crazy. Quad-Core i5 on an entry-level iMac? Yes, please.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm yummy


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A few other notes and observations and small rants:

A little surprised to see that the default $2000 iMac doesn't include the i7 and that it's still a CTO (Configure to Order) model. 

Very interested to see the GeekBench scores on these models.  

I really wish Apple would come out with a wireless keyboard that had a numerical pad. 

Price of a 2TB Drive with 256 SSD drive option really came down. Adding the SSD drives changes the estimated shipping time to 2-3 weeks. 

I really wish Apple would let customers order the high-end video cards in their low-end models. The lower-end 21.5" model iMac also doesn't let you order the SSD drive upgrade, but the higher-end 21.5" model does. Why you do that Apple?  

All-in-all, a decent refresh though. I will be ordering on in the summer when my current iMac lease expires. Think I'll be ordering the entry level 27" Model with bigger drive and more ram.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Why you do that Apple?


Because the entry-level iMac is made to be purchased as is, unconfigured, at the base price (minus a RAM upgrade if desired).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> Because the entry-level iMac is made to be purchased as is, unconfigured, at the base price (minus a RAM upgrade if desired).


But why?  What if someone only wants the entry level processor but more storage?

Sneaky ways to take our money I tell you. Sneaky!  Them darn Apple for making nice things.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

ehMax said:


> I really wish Apple would let customers order the high-end video cards in their low-end models. The lower-end 21.5" model iMac also doesn't let you order the SSD drive upgrade, but the higher-end 21.5" model does. Why you do that Apple?


Forget the SSD... Apple won't let you upgrade the hard drive *at all* in the base iMac! That's ridiculous... there's no technical reason for it. That's kind of a douche move to force people into the more expensive model. Not impressed, Apple.

A7


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a great udpate and exactly what I was hoping for. I'm getting one. It's time to part with my great MBP and go back to the iMac  My MBP is for sale if anyone is interested (in classified section).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

And I don't understand why 500GB and even 1TB options are available, with 2TB drives so cheap why not make them standard


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> And I don't understand why 500GB and even 1TB options are available, with 2TB drives so cheap why not make them standard


Probably because 1TB drives are cheap(er) and help pad the margins for Apple.

Also, I know a lot of people who buy these machines for older users, parents, etc... Those user will never use 1TB of space, let alone 2TB.

On a completely unrelated note, TUAW is reporting that Target Display Mode is gone with these new models:

Target Display Mode missing in action on new iMacs

How crap is that? One of the awesome features of my 27" iMac is the ability to plug my laptop into it to take over the screen when I'm at home with the laptop... :S


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Has nobody noticed that we have price parity with the US now?


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> And I don't understand why 500GB and even 1TB options are available, with 2TB drives so cheap why not make them standard


When has Apple *ever* been reasonable with their options pricing?? There is a reason they have over $65B in the bank... Apple makes 3 times the profit margins on their computer compared the the rest of the industry (FYI, Apple dealers only make 4% margins on Apple stuff so it's not like their padding their bank accounts on their account)

+1 on the US parity pricing though. About friggin time.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Nothing major as we suspected, but the slight refresh did provide us with a pricing update to more accurately reflect the strong Canadian dollar. Previous iMacs sold in Canada where $100 more expensive than their US counterparts.





hayesk said:


> Has nobody noticed that we have price parity with the US now?


Yes.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

hayesk said:


> Has nobody noticed that we have price parity with the US now?


Finally!:clap:


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

ehMax said:


> A few other notes and observations and small rants:
> 
> A little surprised to see that the default $2000 iMac doesn't include the i7 and that it's still a CTO (Configure to Order) model.
> 
> ...


I have seen Bluetooth keyboards with the numeric keyboard at Best Buy for slightly less than the Apple BT Keyboard. It is under the Rocketfish brand name.

I also understand that if you wait a bit, Matias is reported to be coming out with a BT version of the great Tactile Pro keyboard.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*target display still there*



fyrefly said:


> On a completely unrelated note, TUAW is reporting that Target Display Mode is gone with these new models:
> 
> Target Display Mode missing in action on new iMacs
> 
> How crap is that? One of the awesome features of my 27" iMac is the ability to plug my laptop into it to take over the screen when I'm at home with the laptop... :S


from the macrumours article (updated)


> UPDATE: Macrumors spoke with an Apple rep who said the feature is still supported on the new models (through the Thunderbolt ports), despite not being mentioned on the tech specs page. Pitchforks down, everyone! As you were.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

boukman2 said:


> from the macrumours article (updated)


Perhaps someone could explain how a person is supposed to attach a FW equipped Mac with a Thunderport equipped mac in Target mode? If the FW ports on the new iMacs are no longer equipped to do the job, I fail to see how Target mode can work linking the new Macs with older Macs.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

John Griffin said:


> Perhaps someone could explain how a person is supposed to attach a FW equipped Mac with a Thunderport equipped mac in Target mode? If the FW ports on the new iMacs are no longer equipped to do the job, I fail to see how Target mode can work linking the new Macs with older Macs.


Target DISPLAY Mode, not Target Disk Mode. We're talking about connecting a device to use the iMac's display, not connecting two Macs together via FW. 

And FYI, all Macs still have FW800 ports.


----------



## SnowX (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish the 21.5" iMac had the dual Thunderbolt ports...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SnowX said:


> I wish the 21.5" iMac had the dual Thunderbolt ports...


Well you are supposed to need only one port because you can daisy chain devices together with no effect to video or data signal.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Probably because 1TB drives are cheap(er) and help pad the margins for Apple.
> 
> Also, I know a lot of people who buy these machines for older users, parents, etc... Those user will never use 1TB of space, let alone 2TB.
> 
> ...


Update from MacRumors site.
2011 iMac Notes: Magic Trackpad Option, Display Connectivity, Boot Camp Update - Mac Rumors



> Update 2: Macworld clarifies that the Target Display Mode available on the new 27-inch iMac also requires that the source computer be Thunderbolt-equipped. Only the current MacBook Pro and of course other new iMacs currently meet this description, with other machines offering only Mini DisplayPort and not Thunderbolt unable to send video to the new iMac.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

i wonder whether a thunderbolt port equipped macbook will be able to use an older display port equipped imac as a monitor?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

boukman2 said:


> i wonder whether a thunderbolt port equipped macbook will be able to use an older display port equipped imac as a monitor?


Yeah, I'm curious about that too.

It'd also be interesting to see if a 2011 Thunderbolt iMac could connect to a 2009/2010 iMac to use it as a secondary display. 

Glad to hear Apple didn't completely take away Target Display Mode - but a shame that it's now limited to only Thunderbolt devices (meaning only 2011 MacBook Pro's can connect and use 2011 iMacs as an external display. Earlier Mini-Displayport portables/Towers/iMacs need not apply).


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Also, Engadget has now hooked a new 27" iMac up to TWO Dell 30" Ultrasharps!










Insane!!

27-inch iMac unboxing and triple-display config - Engadget Galleries


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Also, Engadget has now hooked a new 27" iMac up to TWO Dell 30" Ultrasharps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that's just AWESOME!

I'm loving my dell 24" dell set up, but with an imac and 2 x 30"s..

sweet!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder what Dell monitors those are. They didn't mention in article.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

The 27" iMac refurbs all came down at least $350 from last night. Picked up one for the wife and my bro-in-law. 

There were three models this morning and now only one model is left! 

$1269 for a 3.2GHz i3 w/ 5670? Yes please.
$1369 for a quad 2.8 i7 with 4850? Sure, I'll do that too. LOL.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> I wonder what Dell monitors those are. They didn't mention in article.


Judging by the bases, think they must be 2707WFPs (ie: not new, but really nice monitors - I have a 24" of that vintage) - the newer 27" Ultrasharps all have rectangular bases.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> I wonder what Dell monitors those are. They didn't mention in article.


The video says they're 30" models and judging by the forked base, it's likely a 3007WFP as the U model has a square base and the 3008WFP is also a square base.

Dell UltraSharp 3007WFP Review - LCD Monitors - CNET Reviews


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Has nobody noticed that we have price parity with the US now?


It's not price parity if you consider that the Canadian dollar has been above parity with the US dollar for nearly four months and has recently been hovering around $1.05.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

crawford said:


> It's not price parity if you consider that the Canadian dollar has been above parity with the US dollar for nearly four months and has recently been hovering around $1.05.


Unless the Canadian dollar reaches $1.15 or $1.20 for a quarter or more I think this is about as good as it is going to get. Just trying to keep it real.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got the 21.6 2.5 i5. Great machine, 1 thing that I found odd, is that it's on 10.6.6 and there was a slew of updates to do. But there's no 10.6.7 for this iMac.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rounder said:


> I just got the 21.6 2.5 i5. Great machine, 1 thing that I found odd, is that it's on 10.6.6 and there was a slew of updates to do. *But there's no 10.6.7 for this iMac*.


Really?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

screature said:


> Really?


Nope, I tripled checked too, thought it was a bit odd. Says 10.6.6, and software is up to date.

Also waiting for my migration to end to run an Xbench test.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Rounder said:


> Nope, I tripled checked too, thought it was a bit odd. Says 10.6.6, and software is up to date.
> 
> Also waiting for my migration to end to run an Xbench test.


Mac OS X v10.6.7 Update Combo.

Get 'er and install 'er.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

But is there a reason the Software update isn't prompting to install? I don't want to manually install it if it'll cause issues. 

By the way, XBench score was 199.27.

One things for sure. It's much much faster than my MacBook Pro!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I wish Apple used faster SSD's then the Toshiba's they currently use. 




Rounder said:


> By the way, XBench score was 199.27.
> 
> One things for sure. It's much much faster than my MacBook Pro!


Hmmm....considering it's probably using a desktop version of Sandy Bridge, I was expecting a little faster results. Do you remember what you scored on the CPU Test? 

In comparison, I scored 411.46 in xBench on my Macbook Pro. Ram and SSD bumped that up quite a bit but I still did 261.36 on the CPU test.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

That's an i7 vs. an i5 though. Therefore not surprised  It's fast enough for me!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Rounder said:


> But is there a reason the Software update isn't prompting to install? I don't want to manually install it if it'll cause issues.


Broken software on your Mac. Install the combo - it's perfectly safe.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Lars said:


> Broken software on your Mac. Install the combo - it's perfectly safe.


Actually the Combo doesn't work with the new iMacs as I've read... Maybe I'll just try but they kept getting Product not eligible.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Confirmed. Combo Update does not work.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Rounder said:


> That's an i7 vs. an i5 though. Therefore not surprised  It's fast enough for me!


Do you remember what your CPU rating was?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> Broken software on your Mac. Install the combo - it's perfectly safe.


No, it's not. New hardware has new OS builds for the new hardware. The 10.6.8 combo will be fine with it, however.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Yup, I know. Realized that after I made that last post. It's all good.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

macinist said:


> do you remember what your cpu rating was?


247.25


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Question about this thunderbolt thing.

So, if one had a macbook air that had thunderbolt er, say... and had on of these new imacs as a desktop. Could one then use thunderbolt to use the ssd drive in the MB air on the imac with no real performance hit?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

My only wish would be that the OS could come loaded onto a small 32GB SSD. That would dramatically increase performance. However I'm quite happy with the entry model. It's
much faster than it's previous entry model which is why I jumped on this one. And selling my MBP in a day to offset the cost definitely helped. I was gonna get the 27" one, but it's a beast!!


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Good refresh I plan on picking up a new iMac in two months.
Are there any products out yet that support thunderbolt? 
I’ve seen companies announcing things, but have yet to see anything in stores.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

corey111 said:


> Good refresh I plan on picking up a new iMac in two months.
> Are there any products out yet that support thunderbolt?
> I’ve seen companies announcing things, but have yet to see anything in stores.


I don't think you will see anything for a year or so. What is surprising to me is the iMac are still only USB 2 and not 3


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

John Clay said:


> No, it's not. New hardware has new OS builds for the new hardware. The 10.6.8 combo will be fine with it, however.


Life is going to suck in a few months for techs once all the new iMacs, MacBook pros and MacBooks that don't start off retail discs and are super picky about which kernel they start off start showing up en masse. The headache is going to be astrofriggingnomical.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Rounder said:


> 247.25


Ok.. that's more like it. It is probably the Hard Drive weighing down your score. SSD would make a huge difference in the overall number. Although, again, Apple uses really slow Toshiba SSD's (they used to use a little faster Samsungs) which are maybe 2x faster then standard 7200rpm drives but 2 to 3x slower then Intel, OCZ and OWC.

I ordered my MBP with the 128GB ssd (realized after it was Toshiba) and I pulled it and replaced with the Intel G3 which is much faster.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

MACinist said:


> Ok.. that's more like it. It is probably the Hard Drive weighing down your score. SSD would make a huge difference in the overall number. Although, again, Apple uses really slow Toshiba SSD's (they used to use a little faster Samsungs) which are maybe 2x faster then standard 7200rpm drives but 2 to 3x slower then Intel, OCZ and OWC.
> 
> I ordered my MBP with the 128GB ssd (Toshiba) and I pulled it and replaced with the Intel G3 which is much faster.


Yeah it's typically just the HDD that is the culprit in the low score. As everything else is incredibly fast. It boots up about 10 seconds faster than my MBP 2.26. Programs load much faster now. I know that with an SSD in here, it would be blazing fast, but that will have to wait


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

if you put in enough RAM the hard drive ceases to be as much of a factor in a lot of day to day uses


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

actually no, what I do accesses a lot of files off the hard drive. You'd have to have a very serious amount of ram to address that.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> if you put in enough RAM the hard drive ceases to be as much of a factor in a lot of *day to day uses*


+1 YMMV obviously depending on what one considers day to day uses, but for the *average* user broad is correct. That being said an SSD with just an average amount of RAM will make just about everything anyone does faster.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

The new iMac comes with a Radeon 6970!!! That's LEAPS AND BOUNDS better video performance! I couldn't be happier! 

I'll buy one with the i7 as soon as I get my job at the Apple store.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> I don't think you will see anything for a year or so. What is surprising to me is the iMac are still only USB 2 and not 3


Very true.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Mckitrick said:


> The 27" iMac refurbs all came down at least $350 from last night. Picked up one for the wife and my bro-in-law.
> 
> There were three models this morning and now only one model is left!
> 
> ...


Whooooooooa.... as much as I'd love the new one's video card, that's a tasty price!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

broad said:


> Life is going to suck in a few months for techs once all the new iMacs, MacBook pros and MacBooks that don't start off retail discs and are super picky about which kernel they start off start showing up en masse. The headache is going to be astrofriggingnomical.



I don't see any difference as the same "problem" has been in existence for some years now, especially with some of the recent Mac models. 

Many have various "retail" Snow Leopard 10.6.x install disk versions, and I'll included myself, that will NOT work with some of the later Macs that were released with a later version requirement.

But I don't know of any good qualified Mac tech that doesn't have the appropriate boot/install disks for each general model appropriately labelled for use.

Or the customer could always be asked to bring in their Mac model install discs, and we all know that they actually know what they are, what they look like and where they put them right?? ;-)

But yes, I get your point as to having to to have so many different and various Mac model boot/install disk versions available for various Mac support situations.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

In case it hasn't been mentioned in this thread (a cursory review didn't jump out at me), the new iMac apparently now comes with a removable graphics card (as noted in the teardown thread).

*Teardown of Apple's 21.5-inch Thunderbolt iMac finds removable graphics board*


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

And probably a better thread to post to rather than the http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/94700-imac-intel-21-5-emc-2428-teardown.html thread.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> In case it hasn't been mentioned in this thread (a cursory review didn't jump out at me), the new iMac apparently now comes with a removable graphics card (as noted in the teardown thread).
> 
> *Teardown of Apple's 21.5-inch Thunderbolt iMac finds removable graphics board*


this is nothing new. countless models of imacs have had removable graphics cards going back as far as 2006.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

broad said:


> Life is going to suck in a few months for techs once all the new iMacs, MacBook pros and MacBooks that don't start off retail discs and are super picky about which kernel they start off start showing up en masse. The headache is going to be astrofriggingnomical.


It's nothing new, happens pretty much every time there's a hardware refresh. Usually a newer generic startup disk or a newer OS version comes out shortly afterwards. It's a bit of a pain but not a huge deal for the most part. Also USB thumb drives are reasonably fast and really cheap these days so it's pretty easy to build a new one as required. Doesn't take very long to clone a clean install from a new machine and then add the needed diagnostic tools to it. Most times that install from the new hardware will still run all the previous hardware too.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> +1 YMMV obviously depending on what one considers day to day uses, but for the *average* user broad is correct. That being said an SSD with just an average amount of RAM will make just about everything anyone does faster.


well the last half of your post was more correct. I've run both, and even with both systems stuffed with the ram, the one with ssd was still noticeably faster even doing general things, which still really accesses enough files.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Great news, and what cool is along with the Mac OS X 10.7 Lion release!
Apple Thoughts: OS X 10.7 Lion to be Released Through Mac App Store?
BTW, do this really work?
Install Mac OS 10.7 Lion on a unsupported Mac system


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Apple pushed out 10.6.7 last night for the new iMacs as well as an EFI Firmware update (fixes instability with Thunderbolt).


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well at least apple seems to be pretty much on the forefront of improving hard disk access speeds, as thats the real bottleneck.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Would opening the LCD to put in your own SSD void the warranty?

Almost a moot point for me... apparently I don't already know enough about macs to work at the Apple store.  I might not be buying one this month... maybe once these make it to the refurb store.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

Since the iMac will never sport an Express slot, I wonder if the Thunderbolt ports are adaptable with third party devices? This would enable a hub/adaptor with USB 3 ports to be attached to the Thunderbolt port. I just can't see Apple being left out of the loop with so many USB 3 devices finding the light of day and absolutely no Thunderbolt devices available at present.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

John Griffin said:


> Since the iMac will never sport an Express slot, I wonder if the Thunderbolt ports are adaptable with third party devices? This would enable a hub/adaptor with USB 3 ports to be attached to the Thunderbolt port.


Thunderbolt is essentially an external PCI Express slot, so I would think it would be very easy to create adapters for various other connection types, such as USB 3.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

broad said:


> this is nothing new. countless models of imacs have had removable graphics cards going back as far as 2006.


And it didn't really matter if there were no compatible upgrade video cards available when one wanted to upgrade as I did with a mid-2007 24" Intel iMac some years ago, but then again I haven't actually needed one for what the iMac is used for.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

pm-r said:


> And it didn't really matter if there were no compatible upgrade video cards available when one wanted to upgrade as I did with a mid-2007 24" Intel iMac some years ago, but then again I haven't actually needed one for what the iMac is used for.


I found ONE shop that sells MXM modules but it's overseas and they're not cheap.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

BlueMax said:


> I found ONE shop that sells MXM modules but it's overseas and they're not cheap.


I don't know what Mac model you're using nor your video graphics requirements, but your search reminds me of finding the best and fastest Mac compatible video card I wanted and needed or our G4 QS 733 tower many years ago for some $300.00+ that also got installed into a later G4 MDD 1.25 GHz tower until I sold it (via this list some years ago for a fraction of the price).

And the G4 MDD's replacement with a mid-2007 Intel iMac 2.4 GHz 24" and just it's default installed video card ran circles around and with more options than the older and "latest and fastest" card could only dream of doing. And everything was compatible with the MAC OS version being used.

I may be out to lunch here, but it seems that if one needs the latest and fastest video card, then get a tower Mac where the installation is soooo much easier and the various Mac graphic card options that are available.

Personally I'd suggest saving up your $$$ for the latest Mac model and it's or a *compatible* easily installed upgradable video card, and I wouldn't include the earlier iMacs and other non tower models for doing such an upgrade. Just MHO.

It seems to me that any *compatible* installed video card is only a part of the overall Mac video speed experience and can depend on multiple conditions.... too many to list!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

iMac 21" CTO with i7 - 
Shipment notice


----------

